# Trivia 10/3



## luckytrim (Oct 3, 2018)

trivia 10/3
DID YOU KNOW...
Approximately 50 million people worldwide suffer from  stuttering.

1. If I commit Sororicide, who or what have I killed  ?
2.  Log entry: Star date 4342.65. Worm hole #4: Initial planet  observation:
Planet is large, bluish-green in color, upper atmosphere  hydrogen and
helium, lower atmosphere methane and ammonia, Planet has many  moons. Where
am I?
  a. – Saturn
  b. - Neptune
  c. - Jupiter
  d. - Venus
3. The ever famous 'Psycho' starred which two Hollywood  stars?
4. Which city was the first capital of the Confederate States,  in 1861 ?
  a. - Danville
  b. - Montgomery
  c. - Charleston
  d. - Richmond
5. If Africa were the face of a clock, Tunisia would sit  closest to what
number ?
  a. - 3
  b. - 6
  c. - 9
  d. - 12
6. You live in the desert, down in Albuquerque, New Mexico and  want to go 
skiing. How many miles away is the nearest out-door ski run  complete with 
gondola, lifts, etc.?
  a. - 10 Miles
  b. - 50 Miles
  c. - 100 Miles
  d. - 150 Miles
7. If I sail due west from Bermuda, where will I make landfall  ?
  a. - North Carolina
  b. - South Carolina
  c. - Georgia
  d. - Florida
8. This structure has been called the Wailing Wall, or Kotel,  and what else?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 2001, some Belgian elementary schools began serving  low-alcohol beer to
schoolchildren at lunch as a healthier alternative to  soda.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. My Sister
2. - b
3. Anthony Perkins and Janet Leigh
4. - b
5. - d
6. - a
7. - a (Cape Hatteras, to be specific...)
8. the Western Wall

TRUTH !!
The plan was the brainchild of a Belgian beer society, the  Limburg Beer
Friends. The club’s president, Rony Langenaeken, came up with  the idea after
hearing about a Belgian study linking childhood consumption of  sugary drinks
to obesity and breast cancer. At the time, Langenaeken told  reporters, “It's
good for their figure and very healthy as well.”

The program was aimed at kids from ages 3 to 15. While some  adults expressed
concern at the idea of 5-year-olds chugging cold ones at  lunch, Langenaeken
tried to assure skeptics that kids wouldn't actually get drunk  off such
small portions. “Beer is for the whole family," he said. “I  used to drink it
when I was just six years old.”

The Lagere Gemengde School in Hasselt decided to give the plan  a test-run,
and it certainly went over well with students. According to a  2001 story in
the Akron Beacon Journal, 75% of the
pupils surveyed preferred the new brews to other soft  drinks.

While kids were psyched about the suds, parents had a harder  time swallowing
the idea. “The word ‘alcohol’ was and is still a difficult  notion,” said
Langenaeken. Some adults were concerned the brews would affect  children’s
concentration in the classroom, making them rowdy or sleepy.  Unfortunately
for all the eight-year-old Belgian beer enthusiasts, no other  schools agreed
to test the program, and the idea never caught on.


----------

